# [EVDL] Where to get decent hydrometer?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a battery hydrometer with good quality and 
accuracy? I don't trust the units for $5.95 at the local NAPA

Al. 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They're not rocket science. NAPA will do you just
fine.



> --- Al <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Anyone know where I can get a battery hydrometer
> > with good quality and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about a battery supplier? I think that they usually have some. Or
on-line places
http://www.backwoodssolar.com/catalog/batteries.htm#HYDROMETER



> Al <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Anyone know where I can get a battery hydrometer with good quality and
> > accuracy? I don't trust the units for $5.95 at the local NAPA
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Al wrote:
> > Anyone know where I can get a battery hydrometer with good quality and
> > accuracy? I don't trust the units for $5.95 at the local NAPA
> >
> ...


----------

